# Should we move? - Help!



## shouldwemove

Hello everyone!
My partner and I are currently living in Hungary. We are planning on moving to the Netherlands because there are many job opportunities right now. 
We are a little scared of starting our lives from 0 again, allthough we are still in our 20s. 
Our main worries are that here in Hungary we are already living in a rented apartment and my partner has a stable job. In the Netherlands we would have to live in what ever the employment agency offers (probably living with multiple strangers). And who knows if the job offers will be great. We are willing to try our luck and possibly change jobs multiple times if the situation they offer is extremely bad. (We have seen worrying comments / horror stories from people moving there through employment agencies.)

Hungarian salaries are practically a joke and prices are now higher then ever. There isn’t even any fuel left at gas stations. Let’s not even talk about the political situations..

So my question is, is it worth “giving up” our job and home here, leaving our friends and family and move abroad in search of a better life?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The employment agency is providing accommodation? That is a huge red flag from the start. Normally that is only the case with summer jobs for students (amusement parks and such with a defined season of a few months) or for situations where people are being trafficked. 

You should also be aware that the Netherlands can be difficult with immigrants. While you'll be considered EU nationals, you'll still be expected to learn Dutch (not a language most folks outside the country learn in school or anywhere else) and what types of jobs you can get will depend what your qualifications are - do you have a university degree of any sort? What kind of job are you looking for? Do you have the necessary qualifications recognized in the Netherlands?

Take a look at the europa.eu website in the section for Live, Work and Study (available in English and in Hungarian, if you prefer). You should be able to find information that would allow you to conduct your own job search and to transfer your qualifications across borders if necessary.


----------



## *Sunshine*

The Netherlands is having a major housing shortage in many cities and has even gone as far to warn foreign students not to move there unless they manage to pre-arrange accommodation from a reliable source (scams also seem to be an issue).


----------



## panzer86

Which part of Netherlands? If it's Amsterdam then expect to pay hefty price on their apartments.


----------

